# Bald spots... dry skin...



## HorseDreams (Dec 17, 2011)

bump...


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

My thoroughbred has a bunch of hairloss under has mane where his previous owners used a topical wormer on him, causing his hair to fall out. I have been spraying vetricyn on it and it is starting to regrow the hair. It is very safe, so would be great to put on the face. It's a little costly, but is great to have around.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I add natural apple cider vinegar to my horses meals. His coat grows back faster in the bald spots and is much healthier for sure.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I have been told that mtg I think what its called was recommended by my trainer to regrow hair in spots.. you can buy it at like tsc or farm and fleet stores


----------



## stefannyy (Mar 1, 2012)

i use baby oil on my ponies dry skin, she gets sweetitch and doesn't stop scratching, she's made two bald spots on her bum, the oil helps the skin and her hair seems to be growing back


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

stefannyy said:


> i use baby oil on my ponies dry skin, she gets sweetitch and doesn't stop scratching, she's made two bald spots on her bum, the oil helps the skin and her hair seems to be growing back


 
How do you use it? just put it on hairless spots? Apparantly Walter has been rubbing alot on things lately. He also plays hard with another 2 year old and has bald patches from their play. It's quite a pain in the butt lol, and I would like to do some showing this summer doing halter- but I dont want him to look too bald lol.


----------



## stefannyy (Mar 1, 2012)

i just rub it into my mares skin, the bald patches on her bum are better now, they've almost grown back


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

gingerscout said:


> I have been told that mtg I think what its called was recommended by my trainer to regrow hair in spots.. you can buy it at like tsc or farm and fleet stores


This is good stuff! I use it for everything. Manes, tails, rain rot, dandruff, mud fever, and the list goes on and on. Love it!!! Tractor supply used to sell travel size bottles for a few bucks so you could try it out without buying the big bottle.


----------



## Crimsons Clover (Mar 30, 2012)

GrittyCowgirl said:


> This is good stuff! I use it for everything. Manes, tails, rain rot, dandruff, mud fever, and the list goes on and on. Love it!!! Tractor supply used to sell travel size bottles for a few bucks so you could try it out without buying the big bottle.


MTG either works really well or does the exact opposite and burns the skin. 
You must use it with care. Corona ointment works for EVERYTHING. It sticks to everything and helps hair regrow very well, so does emu oil. As far as the flaky mane, Just leave it; it doesn't bother your horse as much as it bothers you


----------

